# reallly need help here



## Phxprovost (Feb 7, 2011)

*File Recovery in ubuntu*

Long story short i just deleted an encrypted container file that had a project inside that i have been working on for over a year now    
system is on ubuntu 10.10  and the file was simply an "empty file" with a truecrypt volume inside so i have no idea how im going to recover this.  Any one have any ideas? 


*Edit:*
I managed to find a backup i forgot i made on my local fileserver :shadedshu though im still curious how one would recover a file that has no extension in case this ever were to happen again


----------



## TIGR (Feb 7, 2011)

You may need to use data recovery tools to recover the container file. I don't know of a way to access the raw encrypted data without recovering it to a file that TrueCrypt can open.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 7, 2011)

You could try Recuva i used it to recover work that i'd lost months ago because a friend reconmended it. Even after emtying my recyle bin. I have to say it is defo worth a try
On the site it also has some other useful programs hope this helps you. 
Here is the link to download the software.
http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------

